
The bill for grief? For this woman, it was $21,634.55 - laurex
https://www.oregonlive.com/business/2019/11/the-bill-for-grief-for-this-woman-it-was-2163455.html
======
RenRav
$3000/day just for the room and meals should be illegal. How could it possibly
cost that much?

